# Cadence a7000+



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)

I figured I'd show the old school amp i got from my dad its huge and pretty cool


----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)

My dad pasted away a few years ago this is one of the things that has a lot of meaning to me. We were very close.


----------



## Audiour (Jan 5, 2021)

I feel sorry for your loss, man. In any case, he has left you with something that will stay with you for very long and will remind you of his days with you.


----------



## stegmsk (Dec 2, 2012)

Audiour said:


> I feel sorry for your loss, man. In any case, he has left you with something that will stay with you for very long and will remind you of his days with you.


Thank you I really appreciate that.


----------

